# Caution at Archie Glover



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Just wanted to get the word out to folks that the recent storm we had appears to have gotten the water up into the gravel parking lot at the Archie Glover launch, and the water receded in such a way that there was a good bit of gravel left on the launch right at about the area where folks' front tires of their tow vehicle would be.

I was there this morning and ended up spinning quite a bit, felt for a minute there like I was going to lose my tow vehicle into the water. I have about a 2,000-pound boat and a tow vehicle with only front-wheel drive.

Take care and good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Part of the problem is the weight in the back is taking the weight off your drive wheels.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

MrFish said:


> Part of the problem is the weight in the back is taking the weight off your drive wheels.


No doubt, but never a problem there before at Archie Glover. Usually just pull right out. That line of gravel (about two feet wide) there really takes away from the traction you'd normally have.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Big boy truck will handle that issue.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

_Backwoods said:


> Big boy truck will handle that issue.


Right, shouldn't be a problem with all-wheel drive, or even rear-wheel drive, since the gravel isn't down that far.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

So grab the favorite rod, a net and a push broom on next trip out???......thanx for the heads up...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Snagged Line said:


> So grab the favorite rod, a net and a push broom on next trip out???......thanx for the heads up...
> 
> 
> Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


Yes, one of those stiff-bristled push brooms would do the trick. Didn't have one today, unfortunately.


----------

